# Life and times of my 200sx



## Soopastank (Jan 10, 2003)

96 Nissan 200sx SE-R started out bone stock and turned into these....


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Nice B14! Very clean, nicely done. You say turbo... give us some specs man! 

BTW, I like these wheels best ---


----------



## Soopastank (Jan 10, 2003)

*Along with the Exterior changed...*

The motor....

from bone stock to NA ( Bolt ons ), Nitrous, and now Turbo





































Oh yeah and paint isn't stock anymore either


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

LOL, holy crap, couldnt decide on your rims or what? I like the first pic and the last pic. I liked the white on white alot.


----------



## nissan200ser (Dec 3, 2002)

hey what kinda turbo setup are you running man ???? thanks


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i liked ur 5th pic... white on black wheels looks sweet... its looks very JDM... but anyhow, ur car is amazing. Way 2 represent white b14's!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

damn that's sweet!!


----------



## Soopastank (Jan 10, 2003)

*Thanks everyone!*

Yeah I tend to change my mind pretty quickly when it comes to wheels. As far as the turbo setup...Im running my US Sr20 with the mainfold and turbo (T28) from a Pulsar. 370 injectors, JWT ECU, Starion front mount IC, 2.5 inch Downpipe, 3 inch exhaust, and Hallman boost controller (manual) set at 9psi. Haven't dynoed yet but i've gone to the track on several occasions with the turbo. Best time so far has been 13.8 at 105mph. Hopefully with some slicks and some better driving i'll get into the 12's with the current setup.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice ride! and by the way, can i borrow 1 set of your rims


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i like the third pic with the gunmetal MOMO's. in that pic.... u have stock se-r sides and stillen lip? do u still have all these wheels? plan on selling any of them?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

hey how u doin stank im from sr20deforum also. got a question..... i bought the same rear valance that ya got and i was wondering how u were able to install it.... sticky tape and cuttin it for me. any suggestions? thanks.

Ben


----------



## Soopastank (Jan 10, 2003)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *hey how u doin stank im from sr20deforum also. got a question..... i bought the same rear valance that ya got and i was wondering how u were able to install it.... sticky tape and cuttin it for me. any suggestions? thanks.
> 
> Ben *


Yeah sticky tape didn't cut it for me either. I got it molded on to my rear bumper.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Yo how much did you pay for that paint job... what is it white\pearl with blue flake? My friend has it on his DSM and it looks good but he got it cheap cuz his dad owns a paint shop.


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

nice nice nice. You've done a great job on your 200. Is that the stillen front lip? What about the rear valance? where was that from? What have you done to the interior?


----------



## Soopastank (Jan 10, 2003)

*dryboy* While my car was in the shop for a little fender bender I worked out the paintjob with the bodyshop. It worked out to be part of the claim. Its the stock Nissan white with blue pearl.

*webninja* yup thats the Stillen front lip and Stillen rear lip. I plan on eventually upgrading the sides to something other than stock. Interior is pretty much stock other than painting a couple of components white. Along with a white shift boot. Actually i've got my gauges and what not..i'll take some pics tonight when I get home and post them.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

ANother ill white B14...we RUN this forum!!!--lol

U prob. dont remember me-I was loving your car badck when U first posted pics of the new paint on the Sr20 forums....

Oh and it looks like we have the same taste in rims....


----------



## Soopastank (Jan 10, 2003)

*Update...*

New wheels again!









17 inch 5Zigen Fn01r-c Bronze (16lbs each)


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: Update...*



Soopastank said:


> *New wheels again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are by far the best wheels u got! white and bronze go perfect 2gether. im actually gonna powdercoat my rims bronze.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow, nice ride bro...I need a set of rims....lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

is that a 98 bumper with the stillen lip?

if it is that is REALLY nice looking !!


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

I love the car man. But I am the WHEEL MASTER I can't wait to be boosting!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

HEEEYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! HOLD UP ---U stole m white on Bronze Idea....Damn it I thought I would be the first on here to do it.....oh well

I really like how it looks now I know Im gonna have to do it---I think IM just gonna spray mine--cuz I dont want to change styles...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

THis is what I would love to be riding on











But ROJA wheels are MAD expensive.....


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

How the heck did you afford like 10 sets of rims? I'm dying saving my money for my first set . Also, since you seem to have experience with tons of rims, does each rim affect the performance of the car? I was just considering the weight and all, or are they all so close thats its hard to tell?


----------



## NissanAdict (Dec 3, 2002)

nice!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

liking the car man... LOVING it actually.... I like the look of the stillin lip... adds agression but isnt too showy... I think thats whaty Illl be gettin now.


----------



## Soopastank (Jan 10, 2003)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> *How the heck did you afford like 10 sets of rims? I'm dying saving my money for my first set . Also, since you seem to have experience with tons of rims, does each rim affect the performance of the car? I was just considering the weight and all, or are they all so close thats its hard to tell? *


Honestly I haven't noticed much of a difference in performance between any of the 17's. The average weight for all the wheels (not counting these new ones) has been about 19pounds. Now 17's vs the stock 15's well...its like night and day. I nice lightweight 16 would probably be the best compromise of performance and looks in my opinion


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I like the first and third rim pics the best. Third better though.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like #4

same one that was in the 2nd post


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hope you dont mind... but I was bored and put some extreme side skirts on... I think it looks fly... check it out.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *hope you dont mind... but I was bored and put some extreme side skirts on... I think it looks fly... check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN Dryboy U getting pretty GOOD at this how bout a set of Bronze on mine.....


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

dryboy u got some photoshop skills


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh, you do have skills


----------



## Soopastank (Jan 10, 2003)

That does look dope...could you do me a favor..id like to see the drift skirts on my car. Thanks!



DryBoy said:


> *hope you dont mind... but I was bored and put some extreme side skirts on... I think it looks fly... check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



green se-r said:


> *dryboy u got some photoshop skills *


u really do... u should work in graphic design or sumthin along those lines


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *hope you dont mind... but I was bored and put some extreme side skirts on... I think it looks fly... check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man james..

u read my mind.. that exactly what im gonna do.. leave the rear bumper stock.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Hey if I send you a pic of my stock ass car will you make it look nice 
I want to get hella done to it but Money is one thing stopping me and knowing what will look good with out looking rice is another. 
BTW I LOVE THIS CAR!!!


----------

